# BTS?



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 22, 2007)

What was this BTS? Some sort of animal show im guessing, *when* was it? *Where* was it, I dont want to miss out on this event again, looks like lots of people picked up lots of amazing insects and critters! Thanks.


----------



## ellroy (May 22, 2007)

British Tarantula Society annual show


----------



## randyardvark (May 22, 2007)

was on sunday the 20th! was rather nice  theres another bug show on the 23rd of sept in kempton park racecourse-the aes, hopefully we will see you there


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 22, 2007)

Awesome! 8)


----------



## Butterfly (May 22, 2007)

Anyone know where I could get info on shows here in the US? I went to a turtle and tortoise show a couple weeks ago, But Id LOVE a bug show lol.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 22, 2007)

I beleive Yen has been to a few, PM him or Rick.. :wink:


----------



## Ian (May 22, 2007)

Butterfly, your best best would just be to get a flight over to the UK on the 2nd October


----------



## Butterfly (May 22, 2007)

> Butterfly, your best best would just be to get a flight over to the UK on the 2nd October


LOL well I did just get a passport, and have been itching to go somewhere other than Cancun, Mexico.


----------



## randyardvark (May 22, 2007)

> Butterfly, your best best would just be to get a flight over to the UK on the 2nd October


has the bts been moved again?


----------



## wuwu (May 22, 2007)

> Anyone know where I could get info on shows here in the US? I went to a turtle and tortoise show a couple weeks ago, But Id LOVE a bug show lol.


you just missed the annual insects fair this past weekend, at the LA natural history museum. there's also an annual one at calpoly pomona around halloween, but it's much smaller.


----------



## OGIGA (May 22, 2007)

We should make an announcement each time we plan on going to a show so that everybody knows.  That would be nice.


----------



## Rob Byatt (May 23, 2007)

> We should make an announcement each time we plan on going to a show so that everybody knows.  That would be nice.


Whoops  I meant to do that for the BTS last weekend. It's not like I found out last minute either - I've been going to it since '96.

I'll do my best to post the dat of the next show.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 23, 2007)

Someone establish a shows diary topic.. :wink:


----------



## OGIGA (May 23, 2007)

> > We should make an announcement each time we plan on going to a show so that everybody knows.  That would be nice.
> 
> 
> Whoops  I meant to do that for the BTS last weekend. It's not like I found out last minute either - I've been going to it since '96.
> ...


No problem. It'll just be nice to know. :wink:


----------



## Ian (May 23, 2007)

> > Butterfly, your best best would just be to get a flight over to the UK on the 2nd October
> 
> 
> has the bts been moved again?


Na, 2nd is AES isn't it?


----------



## randyardvark (May 23, 2007)

it got moved to the 22nd of sept cause they wanted to do a race on the 1st sat of the month...


----------



## randyardvark (May 24, 2007)

or just let them sign up  well worth it


----------



## sk8erkho (May 24, 2007)

Seems most of these shows are in the UK. What about the states...anyone? I guess the closest so far is the LA show Wu was talking about. But, Ogiga's idea would really be cool!!


----------



## randyardvark (May 24, 2007)

thats cause all of us brits dont have a clue about american bug shows!  

you guys have some huge replile shows with inverts added apparently! just have to look out for them i suppose


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 25, 2007)

Well, for a start (unless you have'nt noticed) america is Heeeuge! :wink:


----------



## Evil_Berzerker (May 27, 2007)

does anyone know of any bug shows near the lothian region of scotland (like around edinburgh) or anywhere in scotland fo that matter, i doubt anyone would because it seems most people on here are english or american but its worth a try eitherway  thanks!


----------



## Evil_Berzerker (May 27, 2007)

thanks


----------

